# young couple looking for work



## smurfsaway (Jun 27, 2011)

we are a young couple looking for work mainly in qld but are very open to other areas if its the right job we are fairly open to the type of job, we both like travel and the outback and tourism so if there could be a job like that it would be great we both have quite alot of experience with a variety of things and have recently finished yr 12 we are quite open to the NT aswell if you want to ask us questions feel free or if you think we might be able to help you then that would be great i will try and check as often as possible 
thanks Tony


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Search your job here
Latest Jobs in QA


----------



## smurfsaway (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks i will check it out


----------

